# Mit Applet in ne Datei auf seinem Server schreiben.



## ABstraCT (2. Feb 2009)

Hi,

ich lese erfolgreich aus einer textdatei die in demselben ordner wie das jar file liegt mit:


```
URL url = null;
    try{
      url = new URL(getCodeBase(), "pword.txt");
    }
    catch(MalformedURLException e){}
    
    try{
      InputStream is = url.openStream();
      InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(is);
      BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);
      String line;
            while ((line = br.readLine()) != null) {
                System.out.println(line);
                password = line;
            }
            br.close();
            isr.close();
            is.close();

    }
    catch(IOException e){
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```


wie kann ich wieder text in die datei schreiben ?

THANX
CU


----------



## ABstraCT (2. Feb 2009)

Habe es nun mit ftp gelöst.
CU


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2009)

Dir ist hoffentlich klar, das du das Ding zum Public FTP machst wenn du Username und Passwort im Applet auslieferst.


----------



## ABstraCT (3. Feb 2009)

Naja hast ne andere idee ? (mit den Outputstreams etc. gings nicht)

und das password wird ja von der kiste aus dem applet abgefragt und dann lokal benutzt.

CU


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Feb 2009)

Wenn das Applet erst mal auf einen Rechner heruntergeladen wurde (Browser), kann man es dekompilieren.
Daher sollte auf die alleinige Verwendung von Applets in diesem Bereich verzichtet werden. Wenn nicht riskierst du den gesamten Datenbestand, auch den anderer Benutzer.

Du brauchst eine Schicht dazwischen, könntest nun Middleware einsetzen/schreiben, bspw. einen RMI-Server.
Oder auf JSP/Servlets setzen.


----------



## ABstraCT (3. Feb 2009)

Hmm,

naja es soll ja nicht hyperkompliziert werden.
Die anwendung ist eh dass das ding (server) eh dem user gehört und er soll es nur steuern können. Meist eh im lokalen LAN und ohne programmierkenntnisse.
Das mit dem password ist eh nur für einen unbedeutenden bereich im applet gedacht.
Außerdem kommt man eh über telnet (wenn man das passwort weiß drauf) und nun wird im applet ja das telnet passwort nur abgefragt und in nen private string gespeichert.

Und ne antwort auf meine anfangsfrage hat keiner ?
CU


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Feb 2009)

ABstraCT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja es soll ja nicht hyperkompliziert werden.
> Die anwendung ist eh dass das ding (server) eh dem user gehört und er soll es nur steuern können. Meist eh im lokalen LAN und ohne programmierkenntnisse.
> Das mit dem password ist eh nur für einen unbedeutenden bereich im applet gedacht.
> Außerdem kommt man eh über telnet (wenn man das passwort weiß drauf) und nun wird im applet ja das telnet passwort nur abgefragt und in nen private string gespeichert.



Achsoooo! Na dann...  :roll: 

So finden sich jede Menge "Gründe" unsichere Software zu schreiben. Als Kunde würde ich solch einen Mist nicht bezahlen. Na dann mach mal...


----------



## ABstraCT (3. Feb 2009)

Hehe musst du nicht bezahlen ist umsonst und ich kann nur den client schreiben, der server ist fest (eigentlich ein technisches gerät was telnet kann!).

CU


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2009)

ABstraCT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem password ist eh nur für einen unbedeutenden bereich im applet gedacht.


Hat doch nichts mit dem Applet zu tun. Wenn du ein FTP Passwort in den Quelltext einbaust, wird der Server eben zum Warez Server, Schadcodeverteiler umfunktioniert, das geht ganz schnell...


----------



## ABstraCT (4. Feb 2009)

Also irgendwie reden wir glaube ich aneinander vorbei.

Das ftp passwort ist nicht hinterlegt, sondern wird wenn das applet gestartet wird, abgefragt und dann temporär im applet gespeichert, wenn man das file also dekompilieren sollte findet man höchstens den befehl mit dem man dass passwort abfragen kann, welcher aber theoretisch frei zugänglich ist, da wie ich schon erwähnt habe ich nicht den server(technisches gerät) gebaut und programmiert habe.

heisst, wenn jemand die IP und den Befehl weiß kann er das passwort eh abfragen und ändern.
Wie gesagt es ist kein echter server sondern eigentlich ne art telnet konsole und mein aplet soll ja nur ermöglichen das ding via browser zu steuern.

und das andere passwort ist für einen unterbereich im applet (also nicht das ftp passwort), d.h. 3 knöpfe sollen nicht für jeden sichtbar sein, sondern man soll sie erst nach passworteingabe sehen können und dieses passwort muss auch so hinterlegt sein, dass es ein vergesslicher user wieder finden kann.

deshalb ist es als txt datei auf dem gerät abgelegt und man kann es bei bedarf mit dem richtigen ftp passwort aus dem gerät auslesen.

Hoffe das es jetzt klarer ist ?
CU


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2009)

ABstraCT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ftp passwort ist nicht hinterlegt, sondern wird wenn das applet gestartet wird, abgefragt


Da haben wir uns tatsächlich falsch verstanden... man will ja nur helfen, nichts für ungut  :wink:


----------

